# Hallowe'en cakes



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

My cake from last year, made with a Yellow Butter Cake recipe from Joy of Baking:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is some pics of my daughters birthday cake from last year. Hope this helps with your inspiration.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/85451-my-daughthers-party.html


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

ok I have a Cpl pics how do I post them :-/


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

duh I figured it out this is the monster stew and kitty litter cakes I have made for halloween parties and I am also including a picture of the teapot and cups cake I did for my nieces sweet 16 Alice in Wonderland party b/c I saw some ppl are going with AIW themes


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

lowdnrob, that cake is fabulous!


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

*spiderweb cake*

I have some photos of the spiderweb cake we had last year. I'm having trouble adding them to this message so you can check my album Halloween 2009 and I have 3 photos there.


----------



## jennyvier (Sep 15, 2008)

Everyone's cakes look awesome! That spiderweb one is super cool - totally want to try a tiered one like that one day. I have a few pics I'll post when I get them up on flickr.

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go make some cupcakes as all this cake has given me a wicked craving...


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*I can't find my pics at this moment....but here are some great examples from a website that might inspire you  H1*

http://www.cakecentral.com/cake-decorating-photos_thumb_195.html

View attachment 12176


----------



## bhelms90 (Aug 2, 2010)

I love this idea. I'm going to try it myself.









Here's the link to the recipe/directions
http://www.marthastewart.com/recipe/haunted-house-cake


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

bhelms90, that is awesome and so elegant.


----------



## nicoleblkwidow (Sep 11, 2010)

What I did last year. Not sure how I am going to top this, so will be lerking on this thread.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice blood splatter and like the blue veins. No way could I bring myself to eat it though! That looks disgusting!!! What kind of cake was inside?


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

Here's a pumkin cheesecake I did a couple of years ago:


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

Kind of hard to see, but my graveyard cake is in the background on the first pic.


----------



## nicoleblkwidow (Sep 11, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Nice blood splatter and like the blue veins. No way could I bring myself to eat it though! That looks disgusting!!! What kind of cake was inside?


I had two different kinds of cake. The lungs and heart were red velvet and liver, kidneys, intestine were dark chocolate.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Scarebear said:


> Kind of hard to see, but my graveyard cake is in the background on the first pic.


Nice spread! I love the spider cheesecake. The cake looks like a chocolate molten cake, underneath the topping....what kind is it? 



nicoleblkwidow said:


> I had two different kinds of cake. The lungs and heart were red velvet and liver, kidneys, intestine were dark chocolate.


Eeeew!...too realistic!


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

The graveyard cakes were just plain Devil's food cake from a mix.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Scarebear said:


> The graveyard cakes were just plain Devil's food cake from a mix.


Thanks!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> lowdnrob, that cake is fabulous!


Thanks, she loved it. looks like this year we are going to try to get her a Micael Jackson (the way he looked in Thriller) cake. Im thinking as a ground breaker.


----------



## brittney867 (Sep 23, 2009)

my first halloween cake from last year. turned out ok i guess.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 13, 2008)

Those r all some nice looking cakes!


----------



## brittney867 (Sep 23, 2009)

nicoleblkwidow said:


> What I did last year. Not sure how I am going to top this, so will be lerking on this thread.




how did you get the cakes to shape like that? fondont or just regular icing?

i LOVE this cake. =)


----------

